# Oil & Gas / Construction / Maint Planning Engineers



## McBride (Jul 5, 2013)

hi  I have just registered but have been in the background doing research for months on this forum, but thought id see if there are any Oil & Gas / Construction Project Planning Engineers.

Some background about myself - I am 27 Years old, live in Aberdeen Scotland and have been in the oil and gas industry for 10 years. planning for around 7 years. 
I used to work offshore in the North sea onboard Ships / FPSO / Fixed production platforms etc then working full time in Aberdeen relocated to Denmark for 18 months then back to Aberdeen working as a Project planning engineer, also traveled all over the uk etc. I have worked for all the large operators including Talisman, Conoco Phillips, Shell, Apache etc 

Iam currently a self employed Senior Project Planning engineer working for Woodgroup PSN alongside Talisman, looking after 11 assets planning values in excess of £400 million, the current position I am in is a 7 year contract i often get around 2-3 job offers a week (UK Based) but what i really want is to relocate to UAE.

Although i have no Degree, i find UK company's value my hands on experience offshore + 10 years oil and gas experience but im afraid without a Degree i hold no chance of getting a good position in UAE. 

I have visited Dubai 2-3 times a year for the last 3 years so understand the extreme dry heat etc, but off course still have a lot to learn about life in UAE

Sorry for the novel but just trying to clear a few things up first  all the jobs i see posted for UAE have 15+ years experience plus a masters degree in mechanical engineering etc, is this really what is required to get in?

I feel i should add im not looking to work in UAE just for the money (offcourse money makes a huge difference) but at the moment i earn 100k + per year (owning a limited company so i pay a bit less tax overall around 25%) its the lifestyle location i want, where i live its dull grey and depressing.

P.S its not until next year i would realistically be looking to go for it, (send CV's contact agencies etc)

Thanks in Advance for any help


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Go back to school and get the degree ??  You will have to know someone to get hired without the degree as probly your resume will never reach anyones desk as it didnt pass the minimum degree requirements. There seems to be alot of people trying for oil and gas jobs here from all over, who have the degree. 

Have you applied directly on the ADNOC website?


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

McBride said:


> hi  I have just registered but have been in the background doing research for months on this forum, but thought id see if there are any Oil & Gas / Construction Project Planning Engineers.
> 
> Some background about myself - I am 27 Years old, live in Aberdeen Scotland and have been in the oil and gas industry for 10 years. planning for around 7 years.
> I used to work offshore in the North sea onboard Ships / FPSO / Fixed production platforms etc then working full time in Aberdeen relocated to Denmark for 18 months then back to Aberdeen working as a Project planning engineer, also traveled all over the uk etc. I have worked for all the large operators including Talisman, Conoco Phillips, Shell, Apache etc
> ...


Having been in the oil/gas marine line for 20+ years I feel your pain having spent too much of my life on the Brent Spar. A degree is the norm nowadays and many asking for a masters but all is not lost. Try getting a secondment with the Wood Group. Other options could be McDermott, Wesco (Weirs), the yards Lamprell and DW.(Their business varies dependent on builds and refurbs/upgrades). The jack up business appears to be pretty busy. One thing you will find is that many of the guys and girls in your line hail from the Asian subcontinent and the salaries can been less than you may expect. The NOC's tend to be stricter on qualifications that the contractors and EPC's.

Good luck with your search. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## McBride (Jul 5, 2013)

Huge thanks for the responses guys 

Getting the degree isnt really an option being self employed i work to much hours to realistically have time for education... 

Im actually heading to Dubai tail end of September before hand im going to fire my CV around and see to see what happens, Like said though without the degree i believe my CV wont make it to the people that matter.

Ill be keeping my eye out for a post the Wood Group PSN in UAE but these dont pop up very often,


----------



## McBride (Jul 5, 2013)

P.S no planning jobs at all on ADNOC website at the moment


----------

